# Done and Dusted Si edition has landed!



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey everyone!

As some of you know I'm building up some test data using some test panels and also a car with some special paint. The car with special paint still needs correction and washing.... and license plates. This means that when I do finally get that car I'm only going to have time and energy to put one product on it, and Bouncers Done and Dusted Si edition will be it!

In the mean time, it will be on the test panels up against other spray products that claim excellent gloss. Some of these you know about, but some you don't! This will be my first test using the panels so stay tuned, hopefully in teh next few weeks I'll have one or both of these completed.

I will insert a picture here as soon as I get off my phone and on a real computer. If you have any questions or comments about D&D Si edition let me know below.

Photos!

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Some quick photos after an initial application over top of about 600 different layers of spray on protection type products. Car was wiped down with ONR detailing spray prior to application. I'm not expecting maximum durability considering these conditions but it was still slick and as you can see, glossy!

Edit: More Photos and beading footage.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

It’s a decent product Sheep. Easy on, looks glossy, seems to protect and stays around for a good few weeks.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Post updated with some initial photos. Much more to come with this one!


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

I absolutely love this product! The slickness is unbelievable!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

DDSI is what I use. It's a rock star without a doubt.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its a very nice product, cant go wrong with si 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Iv only used the non si edition and didn't think much of it. Is the SI edition that much better?

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Kenan said:


> Iv only used the non si edition and didn't think much of it. Is the SI edition that much better?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I can't say, I only have the SI edition. As far as my limited (See: Roof and one side of car) experience it's a really nice product to use, and very glossy/slick. I still need to formally review it and put it through some testing on the panels but it's definitely performing as well as similar products I've used in the past.

From what I understand the non-Si edition is a gloss and slickness booster, not so much a durability monster/wax replacement product. Did it fall short on either of those metrics? I would expect the SI edition to produce better beading and hang around longer being SiO2 based, but I need to test this out before saying for sure.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Sheep said:


> I can't say, I only have the SI edition. As far as my limited (See: Roof and one side of car) experience it's a really nice product to use, and very glossy/slick. I still need to formally review it and put it through some testing on the panels but it's definitely performing as well as similar products I've used in the past.
> 
> From what I understand the non-Si edition is a gloss and slickness booster, not so much a durability monster/wax replacement product. Did it fall short on either of those metrics? I would expect the SI edition to produce better beading and hang around longer being SiO2 based, but I need to test this out before saying for sure.


For me the non si edition just didn't add anything to the car. Will be interested to see how you get on with the SI edition.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just get garage therapy sigma, blows everything else out the water, check out YouTube reviews.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Love si edition but last time I used it on my bonnet it was streaking like mad so I had to switch to beadmaker which went on perfectly


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Sheep said:


> I can't say, I only have the SI edition. As far as my limited (See: Roof and one side of car) experience it's a really nice product to use, and very glossy/slick. I still need to formally review it and put it through some testing on the panels but it's definitely performing as well as similar products I've used in the past.
> 
> From what I understand the non-Si edition is a gloss and slickness booster, not so much a durability monster/wax replacement product. Did it fall short on either of those metrics? I would expect the SI edition to produce better beading and hang around longer being SiO2 based, but I need to test this out before saying for sure.


The non si version is indeed alot better in gloss and slickness it was in forensic detailings quick detailer test against the si version, the non si version did better and came out top for gloss beating shinee wax aswell.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't leave it sitting in the bottle, it goes off and congeals. Shinee wax and Autoglanz Prizm are much nicer.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

country boy said:


> Don't leave it sitting in the bottle, it goes off and congeals. Shinee wax and Autoglanz Prizm are much nicer.


Can't see that tbh,what about people that have bought 5 litres


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

The slickness is superb.But I personally think the original formula adds more gloss and for me a better finish.As a ceramic quick detailer.Angelwax enigma is my favourite,followed by Si.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Steveom2 said:


> Love si edition but last time I used it on my bonnet it was streaking like mad so I had to switch to beadmaker which went on perfectly


I have a similar problem just can't get on with it. Only use it on wheels now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Interesting to hear about streaking. I had no issues in that regard so I can't say that I agree. I did apply it at proper room temperatures in a shop, after an ONR wash. It does say to apply and wait a few seconds before final buff, so that could be it.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Sheep said:


> Interesting to hear about streaking. I had no issues in that regard so I can't say that I agree. I did apply it at proper room temperatures in a shop, after an ONR wash. It does say to apply and wait a few seconds before final buff, so that could be it.


I've used it a fair bit tbh and never had any issues until now so maybe it's gone off


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I put mine down to not liking what it’s on top of. First time I used it I thought it was really good. I’ve tried it on top of two different products and it smears on both. I thought it might have been the cold temperature but it’s the same now it’s warm.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

What you have to remember is that it's still a quick detailer, not technically a spray sealant, however the percentage of active ingredients within it will put most spray sealants to shame!

Awesome product..


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Steveom2 said:


> I've used it a fair bit tbh and never had any issues until now so maybe it's gone off


Always start with a good (1 minute+) shake, no matter how old the product. SiO2 infused products seem especially susceptible to separation.



Radish293 said:


> I put mine down to not liking what it's on top of. First time I used it I thought it was really good. I've tried it on top of two different products and it smears on both. I thought it might have been the cold temperature but it's the same now it's warm.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I put mine on top of some form of spray detailers as well as fresh ONR residue, seems to be working well and beading, but I would not give it a grade until it was used on either bare paint or a proper coating, as that's mostly what it is designed for.



EliteCarCare said:


> What you have to remember is that it's still a quick detailer, not technically a spray sealant, however the percentage of active ingredients within it will put most spray sealants to shame!
> 
> Awesome product..


That's what I was thinking as well, it doesn't mention on the bottle anything about "cleaning" abilities which detailers are known to have, but it's mainly for gloss/slickness/beading top ups for coatings or other ceramic products (it does say it works on waxes but there could be certain combinations that don't fully play nice).


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

I’ll try that thanks sheep 👍


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Added beading photos and a quick beading video.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

kev999 said:


> Just get garage therapy sigma, blows everything else out the water, check out YouTube reviews.


Youtube videos can be very misleading.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Tried Si didn't get on with it and experienced streaking
Bead maker just like videos amazing what ever i use it on
Even if applied it in a rush or not to the instructions its abusable 
So it starts raining 10 mins after i applied still works now on my second Us gallon bottle its a keeper presently
ONR is another great stay in your arsenal product 
Its part of the Detailing world new products buy them use them rave about them or throw it in the dustbin


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

broncoupe said:


> Even if applied it in a rush or not to the instructions its abusable
> So it starts raining 10 mins after i applied still works now on my second Us gallon bottle its a keeper presently


Exactly my thoughts 
Bead Maker isn't the ultimate longest lasting product, but it's so easy to use, you don't mind using it every time

Yes I have D&D Si, it's not as easy to use.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Steveom2 said:


> Can't see that tbh,what about people that have bought 5 litres


Do a search or look on the Bouncers forum, I'm not the first to experience this.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I've found D&D Si an absolute breeze to apply whenever I've used it. Doesn't get much easier then spray, spread & lightly buff.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Youtube videos can be very misleading.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


 I've used it and it's as the videos. P.S in what way are they misleading.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

kev999 said:


> I've used it and it's as the videos. P.S in what way are they misleading.


For starters, chemical testing and using the results to show real world durability, it's not the case at all. They also hype products quite a bit, or highlight certain features while not mentioning the downsides as loudly as they should be. Not everyone is guilty of this but a fair few are more puppet than presenter. I've also found the complete lack of label reading and instruction following by some to be downright embarrassing. These guys were and are working detailers, I don't know how they survived without being able to follow product directions.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

kev999 said:


> I've used it and it's as the videos. P.S in what way are they misleading.


Many videos are basically promotions of a product and not particularly objective tests.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

roscopervis said:


> Many videos are basically promotions of a product and not particularly objective tests.


You could say that about everything produced then from a tin of beans to the latest supercar, companies have to promote somehow .


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> Many videos are basically promotions of a product and not particularly objective tests.


Most likely paid promotions sometimes dressed up as reviews.


----------

